# Specialized Roubaix Sizing



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am looking at a Specialized Roubaix on ebay sized 52. My current bike is a 54 Cannondale Six13. I am 5'9 maybe 5'10. 

I know you cant size a person for a bike online but would this bike be too small?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lucky13 said:


> I am looking at a Specialized Roubaix on ebay sized 52. My current bike is a 54 Cannondale Six13. I am 5'9 maybe 5'10.
> 
> I know you cant size a person for a bike online but would this bike be too small?


Except for the slightly more relaxed geo of the Roubaix, the two bikes are similar. For example, the effective TT on the 54 cm C'dale is 545. On the 54 cm Roubaix, it's 548. HT length on the C'dale is 155 and the Roubaix's is 165. They're very similar in other measurements as well.

I know you're looking at a 52 Roubaix, but (assuming your current bike fits well) I used IT as a baseline and compared it to a Roubaix. Seeing as it compares closest to the 54 Roubaix, IMO the 52 would be too small. 

BTW, I'm 5' 6" and ride a 52 cm Tarmac.


----------



## bostonbullit (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm around your height with a roughly 31.75" inseam and I'm on a 54cm Roubaix. I'd say I could go up to a 56cm but not down to a 52; but I've never tried either :blush2:.


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

32 inseam here and my Roubaix fits me like a glove


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

*sizing*

I'm 5 ft 10 with 34 inseam and ride a 58 roubaix.

I'd say 54/56 would be more your size if you've shorter legs- although the 56 roubaix had a near 57cm top tube


----------



## Clicker7 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am 5-11 and ride a 56 Roubaix. I fits my body well. 

My top tube spec is 565 mm.

Joseph


----------



## AlloyNipples (Aug 1, 2008)

54 would be my guess for you. 5'11" 32" inseam, 56 Roubaix for me = perfect.


----------



## biggiebiker (Aug 10, 2009)

5'11" and a 30" or so inseam, riding a 56.


----------



## bostonbullit (Jun 12, 2009)

I finally went and got a fit the other day, interesting stuff. apparantly I have regular length femurs but short tib/fib combined with long arms. all told the fitter said I would probably be better off on a 52cm! that being said we moved some stuff around (drop the saddle a bit, raise the bars a bit, move the shifters a bit higher, etc) and came up with what should be a good fit on the 54. of course I won't know for sure until I can put some miles on but felt a bit better on the quick 3mi up and down the rail trail I did to check things out. I'll try to update after I get a good ride in.


----------

